# Trion und Paypal-Problem!



## Hotwiesel (15. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, nachdem nun etliche Telefonate mit Trion (Support) und Paypal statt gefunden haben, wurde festgestellt das Trion und Paypal noch nicht vernünftig zusammen arbeiten.
Daher sei gewarnt wer meint mit Paypal und dem dort angebotenen ELV, sein Rift Monatlich, die Abogebühren begleichen zu können. Es geht NICHT! Auch dort muss man akuell eine Kreditkarte hinterlassen, was man auch gleich bei der Trion Acc.- Verwaltung direkt erledigen kann^^

Derzeit sind nach Aussage des Trion Supervisior (wenn man das so schreibt) nur Gamecards und Kreditkarten nutzbar, bis Trion das Problem mit Paypal geklärt hat. 
Wer nun meint: "Pech das betrifft nur Dich", hat sich gewaltig geirrt. Mittlerweile sind es hunderte Kunden die mit Paypal das Abo begleichen wollen und dieses Problem haben.


----------



## Marthuk (15. April 2011)

Ich habe das Spiel sowie einen zusätzlichen Monat per Paypal bezahlt, ohne Probleme.

Edit : Mit ELV


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen. Meine Schwester ist auch betroffen. Die hat das gleiche Problem. Ich hab Gott sei Dank ne Kreditkarte. Warum sie es nicht gebacken bekommen, einfach Lastschrift anzubieten, dass wissen wahrscheinlich auch nur sie selbst.
Anscheinend wollen sie sich die Leute vergraulen. Nur, so gut ist das Spiel auch wieder nicht, als das sie sich sowas erlauben könnten. Eine mehr als fragwürdige Politik.


----------



## Marthuk (15. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Meine Schwester ist auch betroffen. Die hat das gleiche Problem. Ich hab Gott sei Dank ne Kreditkarte. Warum sie es nicht gebacken bekommen, einfach Lastschrift anzubieten, dass wissen wahrscheinlich auch nur sie selbst.
> Anscheinend wollen sie sich die Leute vergraulen. Nur, so gut ist das Spiel auch wieder nicht, als das sie sich sowas erlauben könnten. Eine mehr als fragwürdige Politik.



Das Spiel ist wie lange raus? 5 Wochen?
Bei Blizzard hat es viele Monate gedauert bis es im Bliz Shop Lastschriftverfahren gab, und die waren schon Jahre auf dem Markt.
Was wohl einige vergessen, ist das Rift noch ziemlich jung ist.Das muss sich erstmal entwickeln.So wie WoW.
Gebt nem neuen Spiel doch mal die Chance sich zu entwickeln...WoW war nicht immer so wie heute.
Von wegen 'sich erlauben können' ROFL, was denkst du wer du bist?Wenn du meinst du bist zu gut für das Spiel, dann spiel es nicht.

Ich fang besser garnicht erst an mich über so einen Müll aufzuregen 
Wie gesagt,bei mir funktionieren Paypal und ELV ohne Probleme.Ich bin sicher Trion arbeitet an einer Lösung und wird bald auch ELV von sich aus anbieten.

Mfg Marthuk


----------



## kuschi (15. April 2011)

BlizzShop geht mittlerweile Lastschrift ?! ... najo auch nicht wichtig
Tatsache ist das es möglich war/ist , die Abogebühren bei WoW von anfang an mit ELV zu begleichen.

Denke mal da hat Trion einen fehler gemacht dies nicht gleich mit anzubieten :/ .
Auf jeden ist RIFT nen tolles game !!!!!

Zock halt nimmer , noch net mal mehr Moorhuhn  (aber wayne)

mfg kuschi


----------



## bigdaddy1911 (15. April 2011)

Also ich spiele seit Headstart und habe das Abo mit Paypal eingerichtet, zahle dort schon seit Ewigkeiten per ELV und auch bei Rift geht dies bisher problemlos, habe den ersten Monat nach dem Freimonat so bezahlt und auch auch auf die digitale CE auf diese Weise erweitert. In meiner Gilde hat zum Glück auch keiner Probleme, der bei Paypal per ELV bezahlt. Denke mal das das Problem bei den Betroffenen schnell gelöst wird.


----------



## Magogan (15. April 2011)

RIFT ist ein tolles Spiel, aber es ist durchaus sehr kundenunfreundlich, wenn man den Kunden nicht mal die Möglichkeit gibt, das Spiel zu bezahlen! Und dann auch noch den Account sperrt, obwohl es doch nicht an den Spielern liegt!

Stell dir vor, du hast einen Online-Shop und merkst nach einem Monat: hmm, 2000 Artikel verkauft, aber das Bezahlen geht nicht ... Dann bist du pleite und hast ein paar Kunden verloren (vorausgesetzt, die haben ihre Artikel aufrund fehlender Zahlungen nicht erhalten).

Also Trion muss es bis morgen um 14 Uhr auf die Reihe bekommen, dass wir spielen können. Ich fahre morgen aber sicherheitshalber zum Media-Markt, um noch eine Gamecard zu kaufen ... Wieder 90 km ... macht mitm Motorrad zwar nur 4 Euro Spritkosten, aber immerhin ...


----------



## Kamsi (15. April 2011)

paypal via elv bezahlt 

habe aber schon paypal schon seit 2008 in nutzung


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> RIFT ist ein tolles Spiel, aber es ist durchaus sehr kundenunfreundlich, wenn man den Kunden nicht mal die Möglichkeit gibt, das Spiel zu bezahlen! Und dann auch noch den Account sperrt, obwohl es doch nicht an den Spielern liegt!
> 
> Stell dir vor, du hast einen Online-Shop und merkst nach einem Monat: hmm, 2000 Artikel verkauft, aber das Bezahlen geht nicht ... Dann bist du pleite und hast ein paar Kunden verloren (vorausgesetzt, die haben ihre Artikel aufrund fehlender Zahlungen nicht erhalten).
> 
> Also Trion muss es bis morgen um 14 Uhr auf die Reihe bekommen, dass wir spielen können. Ich fahre morgen aber sicherheitshalber zum Media-Markt, um noch eine Gamecard zu kaufen ... Wieder 90 km ... macht mitm Motorrad zwar nur 4 Euro Spritkosten, aber immerhin ...



Genau so sah die Lösung auch bei meiner Schwester aus. Der Account wurde gesperrt. Schon ziemlich arm, denn die kann nichts dafür, dass Trion seine Zahlungsvorgänge nicht unter Kontrolle hat.
Eingerichtet war auf jedenfall alles. Bei Wow wurde das auch schon ewig so genutzt. Nur Trion kann irgendwie nicht abbuchen. Aber das müssen sie schon selbst auf die Reihe bekommen und nicht anfangen, die Accounts zu sperren.
Denn genau mit sowas verglault man nämlich Kunden.


----------



## Magogan (15. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Denn genau mit sowas verglault man nämlich Kunden.



Am schlimmsten isses natürlich, wenn es morgen um 14 Uhr immer noch nicht geht, Event und so ...

*Edit1: Bei mir klappts jetzt!

**Edit2: Bei mir klappts jetzt doch nicht mehr =(

**Edit3: Bei mir klappts jetzt!
**
Edit4: Bei mir klappts jetzt doch nicht mehr =(*
 *
Edit5: Bei mir klappts jetzt!
*
*Edit6: Bei mir klappts jetzt doch nicht mehr =(*
 *
**...
*


----------



## myadictivo (15. April 2011)

mein gott. die welt geht unter, wenn accounts gesperrt werden nur weil ne abbuchung aufgrund eines fehlerhaften systems nicht möglich ist. skandal !
wer stand nicht schon an der tanke und die karte ging nicht und tank war grade voll gemacht ? oder bei aldi an der kasse und karte ging nicht und grade den wagen bis zum rand beladen ?!
ist mir schon x mal passiert.. und was durfte ich machen ? kohle beischaffen..wars meine schuld das die karte nicht ging ? nein..
ging deshalb die welt unter, die tanke in flammen auf wurde der kassierer mit dem einkaufwagen überrollt ? nein


----------



## ctullhu (15. April 2011)

hm... paypal geguckt grad... funzt. bei meiner frau geguckt... funzt.
ka, wieso das nicht gehen soll, bei uns geht es, kann also kein problem für alle sein.
insoweit wäre ich da schon vorsichtig, mich gleich im eröffnungspost so dermassen weit ausm fenster zu lehnen, so wie es da steht ist es einfach unwahr.


----------



## Hotwiesel (15. April 2011)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil^^ Ich schrieb das es hunderte betrifft und nicht alle. Also Tu Dir selbst den gefallen Lesen-->Denken-->Schreiben. Wirkt Wunder. 
ctullhu sei glücklich das es Dich nicht betrifft wie Du aber den Kommentaren entnehmen kannst bin ich nicht der einzigste und wenn Du die Foren auch von Trion studieren würdest, wärste etwas schlauer^^


----------



## Marthuk (15. April 2011)

bigdaddy1911 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele seit Headstart und habe das Abo mit Paypal eingerichtet, zahle dort schon seit Ewigkeiten per ELV und auch bei Rift geht dies bisher problemlos, habe den ersten Monat nach dem Freimonat so bezahlt und auch auch auf die digitale CE auf diese Weise erweitert. In meiner Gilde hat zum Glück auch keiner Probleme, der bei Paypal per ELV bezahlt. Denke mal das das Problem bei den Betroffenen schnell gelöst wird.



Ich frage mich wie du dazu kommst so eingebildet zu sein ^^ Schreib halt weiter so viel Grütze, ich werd sie nicht mehr lesen ^^ bb


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> mein gott. die welt geht unter, wenn accounts gesperrt werden nur weil ne abbuchung aufgrund eines fehlerhaften systems nicht möglich ist. skandal !
> wer stand nicht schon an der tanke und die karte ging nicht und tank war grade voll gemacht ? oder bei aldi an der kasse und karte ging nicht und grade den wagen bis zum rand beladen ?!
> ist mir schon x mal passiert.. und was durfte ich machen ? kohle beischaffen..wars meine schuld das die karte nicht ging ? nein..
> ging deshalb die welt unter, die tanke in flammen auf wurde der kassierer mit dem einkaufwagen überrollt ? nein



Wer hat denn behauptet, dass die Welt untergeht? Doch nur du! Habt ihr kürzlich alle auf die Birne bekommen und seid nun völlig verblödet, oder was ist eigentlich los hier?
Und dein Vergleich mit Aldi und Tankstelle hinkt etwas. Denn Essen und Sprit muss ich kaufen. Okay, letzteres nicht wirklich, aber es ist weitaus weniger alternativ als ein Spiel.
Ein Spiel, dass nicht funktioniert, dass spiele ich halt nicht mehr. Gibt genug Alternativen. Und nein...auch deswegen geht die Welt nicht unter, aber Trion verliert zahlende Kunden.
Und ob sie die auf Dauer so im Überschuss haben, dass ist erstmal noch offen. Konkurrenz ist vorhanden und neue bereits im Anmarsch. Die Tankstelle hingegen braucht sich keine Sorgen zu machen, nur
weil die Karte mal nicht geht. Erkennst du den Unterschied? So schwer ist es eigentlich nicht.

Und jetzt kommt mal wieder runter. Man könnte echt meinen, ihr seit mit Trion verheiratet. Der reinste Kindergarten hier.


----------



## Melarius (15. April 2011)

Paypal funktioniert auch indem man einfach die Abogeb. vorher auf das Paypalkonto überweist. Damit ist dann ein Gutenhaben drauf und es gibt keine Probleme. Und es ist einfach falsch das man für Paypal zwingend eine Kreditkarte braucht, wer verbreitet eigentlich solche Fehlinfos?


----------



## Ravolos (15. April 2011)

Das Problem sitzt bestimmt wieder mal 30 cm vor dem Bildschirm oder ist WoW Fan und will gegen Rift hetzen 

Wenn man es einfach haben will geht man in den Mediamarkt etc. um die Ecke und kauft sich dort eine Gamecard.

Vorsicht: Manche rubbeln den Key mit einem Messer weg und können diesen dann nicht mehr lesen. Achtung! Trion ist natürlich auch in diesem Falle schuld und Kunden unfreundlich


----------



## Magogan (15. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Das Problem sitzt bestimmt wieder mal 30 cm vor dem Bildschirm oder ist WoW Fan und will gegen Rift hetzen
> 
> Wenn man es einfach haben will geht man in den Mediamarkt etc. um die Ecke und kauft sich dort eine Gamecard.
> 
> Vorsicht: Manche rubbeln den Key mit einem Messer weg und können diesen dann nicht mehr lesen. Achtung! Trion ist natürlich auch in diesem Falle schuld und Kunden unfreundlich



Trion hat doch selbst zugegeben, dass es Probleme mit Paypal gibt ...

Mehr als meinen Paypal-Account als Zahlungsmittel angeben und Bankkonto bei Paypal verifizieren (Lastschrift) kann ich nicht ...

Jetzt gehts hin und her, mal kann ich mich einloggen, mal nicht, dann gehts wieder, dann wieder nicht, ...


----------



## Klos1 (16. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Das Problem sitzt bestimmt wieder mal 30 cm vor dem Bildschirm oder ist WoW Fan und will gegen Rift hetzen
> 
> Wenn man es einfach haben will geht man in den Mediamarkt etc. um die Ecke und kauft sich dort eine Gamecard.
> 
> Vorsicht: Manche rubbeln den Key mit einem Messer weg und können diesen dann nicht mehr lesen. Achtung! Trion ist natürlich auch in diesem Falle schuld und Kunden unfreundlich



Ich habe es selbst gesehen, dass es nicht geht. Klar, muss jetzt nicht bei jedem so sein, aber in diesem speziellen Fall ging es nicht. Im übrigen kannst du dir es sparen, Leute, die dahingehend immo Probleme haben, als dumm zu verkaufen.
Von denen ist bestimmt keiner zu blöd, sich nen PayPal-Account einzurichten. Im Falle von meiner Schwester bestand dieser schon lange und funktionierte auch bei Blizzard. Hab ich oben schon erwähnt. Aber anscheinend bist du zu dumm zu lesen.

So langsam reicht es mir hier auch. Ich bin wirklich ein friedliebender Mensch, aber jetzt koch ich dann gleich über. Dieses Problem besteht ganz eindeutig. Wohl nicht bei jedem, aber es besteht.
In den Fällen, wo es besteht, ist Trion derjenige, der in der Schuld steht. Ein anderer Kumpel hat sich einen Key-Authenticator gekauft. Der kann seit ner Woche nicht mehr einloggen. Soviel zu Trion und wie sie ihre Technik immo im Griff haben. Oder ist der auch zu blöd? Ja? Glaub mir, der steckt die meisten Leute und dich sehr wahrscheinlich auch von seinem Intellekt 10mal in die Tasche. Und ein Wow-Fanboy ist er wohl auch nicht, denn er hat es noch nie gespielt.

Und jetzt wäre es schön, wenn wir diesen Kindergarten hier mal lassen könnten. Der eine kommt mit irgendwelchen blödsinnigen Tankstellenvergleiche und spricht vom Weltuntergang, nur weil sich Leute berechtigter Weise aufregen, dass sie ein Spiel gekauft haben, dass sie jetzt nicht spielen können, weil ihnen der Account gesperrt wird. Und das, weil sie eine von Trion angebotene Zahlungsweise nutzen wollten, die Trion aber anscheinend nicht im Griff hat. Hat schon sehr viel mit Tankstelle und Aldi zu tun. Der andere schiebt es auf den User, der entweder zu blöd ist oder einfach nur Rift flamen will. Ist aber selbst der übelste Fanboy, den die Welt jemals gesehen hat und akzeptiert keine berechtigte Kritik am Spiel.
Da muss man sich doch fragen, was da schief gelaufen ist.

Nur mal so nebenbei: Hast du schon mal gehört, dass es Leute gibt, die vom nächsten Mediamarkt 50 km entfernt wohnen, wenn nicht gar weiter? Sowas gibt es, du Genie. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal zu denken anfangen, bevor du andere für blöd erklärst? Würde in meinen Augen hochgradig Sinn machen.


----------



## Rhilla (16. April 2011)

Tja selbst schuld wenn leute bezahlen wollen aber nicht können ,so verliert man sehr schnell gute kunden,ich dachte ( so wie von vielen- Trion- hoch gelobt wurde)die reagieren auf alles super schnell,die sind die besten etc ....so wie man es in anderen beiträgen lesen durfte, anscheinend ist es nicht so und sehr viele leute sind jetzt stinke sauer ,obwohl die bezahlen wollen ,können die es auf normalen wegen nicht


----------



## Crashbandit (16. April 2011)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, nachdem nun etliche Telefonate mit Trion (Support) und Paypal statt gefunden haben, wurde festgestellt das Trion und Paypal noch nicht vernünftig zusammen arbeiten.
> Daher sei gewarnt wer meint mit Paypal und dem dort angebotenen ELV, sein Rift Monatlich, die Abogebühren begleichen zu können. Es geht NICHT! Auch dort muss man akuell eine Kreditkarte hinterlassen, was man auch gleich bei der Trion Acc.- Verwaltung direkt erledigen kann^^
> 
> Derzeit sind nach Aussage des Trion Supervisior (wenn man das so schreibt) nur Gamecards und Kreditkarten nutzbar, bis Trion das Problem mit Paypal geklärt hat.
> Wer nun meint: "Pech das betrifft nur Dich", hat sich gewaltig geirrt. Mittlerweile sind es hunderte Kunden die mit Paypal das Abo begleichen wollen und dieses Problem haben.




* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paypal FAQ (Wie benutze ich PayPal als Zahlungsweise für RIFT?) *
Du kannst PayPal *NUR* als Zahlungsweise für RIFT benutzen, wenn dein Konto folgendermaßen eingerichtet ist: 

*Frage: Ich habe genügend Geld auf meinem PayPal-Konto und ich habe ein Bankkonto mit meinem PayPal-Konto verknüpft. Kann ich PayPal als Zahlungsweise für RIFT benutzen?*

Antwort*: JA*, du kannst PayPal als Zahlungsweise für RIFT benutzen, wenn Dein PayPal-Konto eine genügend hohe Deckung aufweist und dein Bankkonto mit deinem PayPal-Konto verknüpft ist. 

(*WICHTIGER HINWEIS*: Falls du dein Bankkonto irgendwann von deinem PayPal-Konto trennst, kannst du über diese Zahlungsweise keine weiteren Käufe mehr abwickeln. Dasselbe gilt, wenn dein PayPal-Konto nicht über genügend Deckung verfügt. Um deinen Einkauf abschließen zu können, musst du Guthaben von deinem Bankkonto auf dein PayPal-Konto transferieren. Benutze dazu den Transfer-Service von PayPal.)

*Frage: Mein PayPal-Konto weist eine genügend hohe Deckung auf, und ich habe eine Kreditkarte/EC Karte mit meinem PayPal-Konto verknüpft. Kann ich PayPal als Zahlungsweise für RIFT benutzen?
*
Antwort: *JA*, du kannst PayPal als Zahlungsweise für RIFT benutzen, wenn dein PayPal-Konto eine genügend hohe Deckung aufweist und du eine Kreditkarte mit deinem PayPal-Konto verknüpft hast.

(*WICHTIGER HINWEIS*: Auch wenn dein PayPal-Konto nicht über genügend Deckung verfügt für den Gesamtbetrag deines Einkaufs, wird dieser trotzdem abgeschlossen, und der Restbetrag wird automatisch von deiner Kreditkarte abgebucht.)

*Frage: Mein PayPal-Konto weist nicht genügend hohe Deckung auf, aber ich habe mein Bankkonto und meine Kreditkarte / EC-Karte mit meinem PayPal-Konto verknüpft. Kann ich PayPal als Zahlungsweise für RIFT benutzen?*

Antwort: *JA*, du kannst PayPal als Zahlungsweise für RIFT benutzen, selbst wenn Dein PayPal-Konto keine genügend hohe Deckung aufweist, du aber ein Bankkonto und eine Kreditkarte mit deinem PayPal-Konto verknüpft hast. 

(*WICHTIGER HINWEIS*: Es wird immer zuerst dein Bankkonto belastet, sollte der Einkauf damit nicht abgeschlossen werden können, wird die Kreditkarte/ EC-Karte belastet.)

*Frage: Mein PayPal-Konto weist nicht genügend Deckung auf, aber und ich habe eine Kreditkarte/EC Karte mit meinem PayPal-Konto verknüpft. Kann ich PayPal als Zahlungsweise für RIFT benutzen?*

Antwort: *JA*, du kannst PayPal als Zahlungsweise für RIFT benutzen, selbst wenn dein PayPal-Konto keine genügend hohe Deckung aufweist, du aber eine Kreditkarte mit deinem PayPal-Konto verknüpft hast. 

(*WICHTIGER HINWEIS*: Wenn dein PayPal-Konto keine genügend hohe Deckung aufweist, wird automatisch deine Kreditkarte belastet.)​ Geändert von Ravna (07.03.11 um 15:36 Uhr)​


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2011)

Moderation: 
Nur mal als Erinnerung: Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette und unterlasst prsönliche Angriffe und/oder Beleidigungen. Danke


----------



## DreiHaare (16. April 2011)

Für die ganz Schlauen:
Paypal ist ja nicht doof. Die verlassen sich bei neuen Kunden NICHT darauf, dass bei ELV tatsächlich auch Kohle auf dem Bankkonto ist. Wäre auch ziemlich blöd für so ein Unternehmen, wenn man grundsätzlich erst mal an das Gute im Kunden glauben würde und hinterher feststellen muss, dass man sich geirrt hat und nun selbst die Kosten trägt.
Man zahlt also erst einmal die benötigte Summe auf das Paypal-Konto ein, wenn man neu dort ist. Trion bucht sie dann ab und gut.

Der Fehler liegt hier ganz klar bei Paypal, weil die nicht mit einem Satz darauf hinwiesen. Bei unseren Spielern aus der Gilde, die alle neu zu Paypal kamen, gab es natürlich zuerst Probleme mit der Abbuchung. Also haben wir alle Geld zu Paypal überwiesen und Trion hat es dann dort abgebucht. Bei einem Telefonat mit Paypal bekam ich auch die Auskunft, dass bei Neukunden das Paypal-Konto gedeckt sein muss, damit überhaupt etwas abgebucht werden kann. Aber wo ist nun das Problem, was scheinbar einige Rift-Spieler zu haben scheinen?
Muss man erst einmal in einem Forum ein Thema erstellen, dass man Probleme mit der Zahlung hat? Und wartet man dann auf eine Lösung dieses Problems? Kann man nicht besser selbst eine Lösung finden, die nicht nur einleuchtend, sondern auch leicht umzusetzen ist?

Für Paypal muss man definitiv zumindest in Deutschland keine Kreditkarte haben.


----------



## Taniquel (16. April 2011)

Wenn man nicht auf dem Dorf wohnt, kann man doch alles via Gamecard machen . Ich hab das 6 Jahren in WoW so gemacht und wäre ohne diese Option auch nie zu Rift gewechselt.Es mag ja paranoid klingen , aber wenn ich mir meine Emils abrufe und dann sehe wer mir alles schreibt (noreply usw) würde ich nie eine Kreditkarte oä. nutzen. Heute zb 2 angebliche Mails von Blizz (Wiedereinstieg) und 3 von Tirion(ungelesen gelöscht). Ist schon irgenwie seltsam , da ich grad mal 2Wochen Rift spiele.


----------



## BaddaBumm (16. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Habt ihr kürzlich alle auf die Birne bekommen und seid nun völlig verblödet, oder was ist eigentlich los hier?
> 
> Und jetzt kommt mal wieder runter. Man könnte echt meinen, ihr seit mit Trion verheiratet. Der reinste Kindergarten hier.





Der einzige der hier scheinbar noch mit der Pubertät zu kämpfen hat bist du, wenn ich mir deine drei Posts anschaue und deine Rundumbeleidigungen.



EDIT: Ahso, ich sehe du bist/gimpst noch immer durch WoW - dann ist das natürlich nicht dein Fehler.


----------



## Hotwiesel (16. April 2011)

@ Crashbandit, Deine Aussage mit Deiner selbst Formulierten "FAQ" ist nur Teilweise richtig Es wurde reichlich Telefonate mit Paypal und Trion geführt, die andere Informationen lieferten^^ Da hilft die beste FAQ nichts wenn das System seitens Trions halt noch fehlerhaft ist. Es soll hier kein mimimi Tread sein! Ich verstehe nicht warum manche User doch so ausfallend werden? Es geht hier nicht um Lösungen, sondern nur um meine Mitteilung an die Community, das es arge Probleme gibt zwischen Trion und Paypal. Verzeiht mir wenn ich über solche "FAQ"s drüber stehe, denn nicht Ihr habt Euch mit den beiden Parteien auseinander gesetzt^^ 


*Kreditkarte registrieren, um Sofortzahlungen zu senden

Sie müssen eine Kreditkarte hinzufügen, um den Einkauf abzuschließen. Der Verkäufer(Trion Worlds. Inc.) akzeptiert ausschließlich Sofortzahlungen.

*


Liebe Grüße


----------



## myadictivo (16. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Wer hat denn behauptet, dass die Welt untergeht? Doch nur du! Habt ihr kürzlich alle auf die Birne bekommen und seid nun völlig verblödet, oder was ist eigentlich los hier?
> Der reinste Kindergarten hier.



der einzige der sich lächerlich macht, bis doch du mit deinen pillen&pfleger thesen und schläge auf die birne. ich kann es verstehen, wenn man leicht angesäuert ist, wenn es zu irgendwelchen zahlungsproblemen kommt.
ich verstehe lediglich den aufriss darum nicht. es ist eine minderheit betroffen. und ich denke mal nicht, dass alle die jetzt dummerweise mal 1-2 tage nicht zoclkn können gleich zur mistgabel greifen und wutentbrannt den account kündigen.

also einfach mal den ball flach halten. meine fresse. wie oft konnte ich schon in andren mmorpgs nicht zocken, weil technisch irgendwas nicht ging (gefällt dir der vergleich jetzt besser?)

und jeder der jetzt rummockert hunderte von km fahren zu müssen kann sich die gametime ja auch im versand bestellen. dann wäre sie eventuell heute sogar gekommen. manche shops verschicken die keys ja auch per email.
ansonsten hätte man halt das wochenende nicht zocken können. soll doch eh >20grad werden. frische luft tut gut


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. April 2011)

Meine Güte im Rift forum gibt es mittlerweile 10 Threads wegen dem Paypal Problem . Trion hat sogar eine Support Seite dafür eingerichtet wo alles genau steht. Sry aber ihr seit echt zu blöd zum Scheißen.  Hier wird wirklich jeder Plötzin diskutiert...


----------



## Xathom (16. April 2011)

Ich habe problemlos per Paypal und ELV zahlen können, wenn man natürlich erst einen Paypalaccount erstellt wenn man bezahlen muss stellt sich Paypal Quer.
Als 2. sucht sich PAYPAL nicht Trion per Zufallssystem Tranksaktionen herraus, welche nur per Vorabübeweisung (von Trion abgelehnt da Abomodell und sonst ggf Rücklastschriften drohen) oder KK beglichen werden können.
An diesen Umstand kann Trion nichts ändern auch wenn Paypal den Schwarzen Peter gerne den anderen zuschiebt, ist hier Paypal der Verursacher, da diese durch diese Stickproben überprüfen wollen ob es sich nicht um einen Fakeaccount handelt.
Ich bin selbst schon zig Jahre Paypal Kunde und habe diese Prozedur zig mal über mich ergehen lassen müssen.
Es bringt auch nichts die Zahlung abzubrechen etc. für alle Transaktionen zu diesen Anbieter besteht Paypal dann auf KK, wenn diese Zahlung abgeschlossen ist läuft alles wieder seinen gewohnten Gang bis Paypal wieder eine Überprüfung startet.


----------



## Lopuslavite (16. April 2011)

Also ich finde es schon traurig das diejenigen , bei denen es ganz normal funktioniert bei Paypal auch noch beleidigt werden von denen wo es nicht klappt !

Auch ich gehör zu jenen bei denen es ganz normal funktioniert hat.


Bin ich jetzt deshalb auch verblödet oder hohl in der Birne??



Überlegt euch mal,welchen ton Ihr hier anschlägt !!


Bin echt dafür das die posts mit den beleidigungen gelöscht werden,aber dann würde ja fast nichts mehr hier drinne stehen....


PS : Die FAQ die jemand oben geschrieben hat ist übrigens nicht ausgedacht,sondern kann man so auf der Rift seite finden.....


----------



## Firun (16. April 2011)

Nur noch mal so zur Erinnerung zitiere ich hier mal meinen Kollegen.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Moderation:
> Nur mal als Erinnerung: Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette und unterlasst prsönliche Angriffe und/oder Beleidigungen. Danke







Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Überlegt euch mal,welchen ton Ihr hier anschlägt !!
> 
> 
> Bin echt dafür das die posts mit den beleidigungen gelöscht werden,aber dann würde ja fast nichts mehr hier drinne stehen....
> ...



Wenn du solche Posts siehst, die deiner Meinung nach gegen die Forenregeln sind dann kannst du gerne den "Report-Melden" Button betätigen


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei: Hast du schon mal gehört, dass es Leute gibt, die vom nächsten Mediamarkt 50 km entfernt wohnen, wenn nicht gar weiter? Sowas gibt es, du Genie. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal zu denken anfangen, bevor du andere für blöd erklärst? Würde in meinen Augen hochgradig Sinn machen.



Ich wohne auch etwa 50 km vom nächsten Media-Markt entfernt ... die anderen vergleichbaren Läden (Medimax, Saturn, ...) sind noch weiter weg ...


----------



## Ravolos (16. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch etwa 50 km vom nächsten Media-Markt entfernt ... die anderen vergleichbaren Läden (Medimax, Saturn, ...) sind noch weiter weg ...



Es gibt auch noch so etwas wie Amazon usw. Da zahle ich seit Jahren per ELV. Mein MM ist 35 km entfernt. Da kann ich mit meinem Auto, Bus oder Bahn hinfahren, mein Abeitskollege von dort könnte mir eine mitbringen usw.  Ist ja absolut unmöglich.

Und von wegen telefonisch mit Leuten vom Support gesprochen: In der Familie haben wir auch mal 10 Anrufe bei Telekom und T-DSL getätigt, 10 verschiedene Leute, 10 verschiedene Meinungen. Dieses Problem hatten wir, darum ist der T Support aber nicht allgemein unbedingt grottig schlecht und T ein Mistladen. Manchmal hat man halt nen fähigen Supporter an der Strippe und der löst ein Problem innerhalb von Minuten, was vorher ewig gedauert hat. Das gibt's bei jedem Anbieter!

Ich verstehe manche Leute einfach nicht. Ich behaupte mal dass jeder, der wirklich Lust hat Rift zu zocken, sich schon mit einer der bekannten Möglichkeiten zu zahlen anfreunden kann. Und ich hier solche Meinungen über Gamecards lese und der MM ist ja so weit weg und so ... Hallo? Als Jugendlicher wäre ich da auch mit meinem damaligem Rennrad hingefahren ...

Ich habe auch erst Paypal vorbereitet, könnte es nutzen, habe mich aber für eine Prepaid Kreditkarte (eigentlich für Jugendliche) bei meiner Dorfspaßkasse um die Ecke entschieden, weil ich Paypal nicht wirklich traue, aber flexibel bin und mir Rift halt Spaß macht. Ansonsten hätte ich mir halt eine Gamecard bei Amazon oder so bestellt. Bei einem gewissen anderen MMO habe ich diese Onlineinstantüberweisung verwandt, die ich hier auch gerne hätte, ist mir aber wurscht. Ich möchte zocken und das ist Nebensache.

Hauptsache meckern. Dann zockt bitte etwas anderes, wenn das alles so ist wie hier behauptet.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Klos1 (16. April 2011)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Für die ganz Schlauen:
> Paypal ist ja nicht doof. Die verlassen sich bei neuen Kunden NICHT darauf, dass bei ELV tatsächlich auch Kohle auf dem Bankkonto ist. Wäre auch ziemlich blöd für so ein Unternehmen, wenn man grundsätzlich erst mal an das Gute im Kunden glauben würde und hinterher feststellen muss, dass man sich geirrt hat und nun selbst die Kosten trägt.
> Man zahlt also erst einmal die benötigte Summe auf das Paypal-Konto ein, wenn man neu dort ist. Trion bucht sie dann ab und gut.
> 
> ...



Das Konto war bei dem von mir erwähnten Fall gedeckt. Das PayPal-Konto bestand auch schon lange und wurde bereits für andere Dinge genutzt. Es war sogar mehr als genug Guthaben drauf.
Bitte erst lesen, dann denken und anschließend schreiben. Außerdem ist das ein Forum. Es ist dazu da, Threads zu eröffnen.


----------



## Klos1 (16. April 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> der einzige der sich lächerlich macht, bis doch du mit deinen pillen&pfleger thesen und schläge auf die birne. ich kann es verstehen, wenn man leicht angesäuert ist, wenn es zu irgendwelchen zahlungsproblemen kommt.
> ich verstehe lediglich den aufriss darum nicht. es ist eine minderheit betroffen. und ich denke mal nicht, dass alle die jetzt dummerweise mal 1-2 tage nicht zoclkn können gleich zur mistgabel greifen und wutentbrannt den account kündigen.
> 
> also einfach mal den ball flach halten. meine fresse. wie oft konnte ich schon in andren mmorpgs nicht zocken, weil technisch irgendwas nicht ging (gefällt dir der vergleich jetzt besser?)
> ...



Wer hat denn hier ein Fass aufgemacht? Das man sich aufregt, wenn man ein Spiel für 50 Euro kauft und dann nicht spielen kann, weil einem der Account gesperrt wird und zwar nur, weil der Verkäufer des Spiels zu dumm ist, die
eigens angebotene Zahlungsmethoden umzusetzen ist doch völlig normal. Und dann kommst mit Weltuntergung, blödsinnigen Aldi-Vergleichen und einer Tankstelle. Und nein, der letzte Vergleich ist nicht besser.
Keiner sagt etwas, wenn mal was nicht funktioniert. Wenn dann aber der Account gesperrt wird, anstatt für eine Lösung zu sorgen, dann ist das wieder etwas anderes. Aber was soll man bei dir noch sagen. Du bist anscheinend ein solch verblendeter Fanboy, dass man mit dir alles machen kann. Gratz dazu!



BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier scheinbar noch mit der Pubertät zu kämpfen hat bist du, wenn ich mir deine drei Posts anschaue und deine Rundumbeleidigungen.
> 
> EDIT: Ahso, ich sehe du bist/gimpst noch immer durch WoW - dann ist das natürlich nicht dein Fehler.



Was du so alles siehst. Naja - kein Wunder!



Ravolos schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch so etwas wie Amazon usw. Da zahle ich seit Jahren per ELV. Mein MM ist 35 km entfernt. Da kann ich mit meinem Auto, Bus oder Bahn hinfahren, mein Abeitskollege von dort könnte mir eine mitbringen usw.  Ist ja absolut unmöglich.
> 
> Und von wegen telefonisch mit Leuten vom Support gesprochen: In der Familie haben wir auch mal 10 Anrufe bei Telekom und T-DSL getätigt, 10 verschiedene Leute, 10 verschiedene Meinungen. Dieses Problem hatten wir, darum ist der T Support aber nicht allgemein unbedingt grottig schlecht und T ein Mistladen. Manchmal hat man halt nen fähigen Supporter an der Strippe und der löst ein Problem innerhalb von Minuten, was vorher ewig gedauert hat. Das gibt's bei jedem Anbieter!
> 
> ...



Und du bist der gleiche. Fanboy pur! Sagt zu allem ja und amen. Wenn du das als Intelligenz verkaufen willst, na dann gute Nacht. Ich bezeichne es als was anderes.
Außerdem geht es hier doch genau darum, dass Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, die angeboten werden, nicht funktionieren. Wieso das hier jetzt als grundloses Meckern verkauft wird, weiß ich auch nicht.
Aber wie schon oben gesagt: mit manchen Leuten kann man machen, was man will.


----------



## myadictivo (16. April 2011)

gott. du machst dich lächerlich. jetzt kommt das fanboy argument. prima  pulver schon verschossen ? keine argumente ?
ich bin mit sicherheit kein fanboy der sich alles bieten läßt. wenn bei mir eine schwelle überschritten ist, dann hab ich auch kein problem damit ein spiel nicht mehr zu spielen. wo ist das problem ?
du blubberst hier doch rum und faselst was von abo-kündigungsgrund und blabla.
und welche firma würde einen account nicht sperren, wenn die zahlung dafür nicht vorgenommen werden kann. ganz gleich ob der fehler bei der firma liegt oder beim kunden ? und lösungen müssen auch erstmal erarbeitet werden. hätte man für alles die instant lösung, würds keine wirklichen probleme mehr geben, denn siehe da..man muss ja nur den "lösungs" knopf drücken und die welt funktioniert wieder. arbeite mal an deiner toleranzschwelle


----------



## latosa (16. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch etwa 50 km vom nächsten Media-Markt entfernt ... die anderen vergleichbaren Läden (Medimax, Saturn, ...) sind noch weiter weg ...




äh es giebt amazon usw heutzutage oder bekommst du wo du wohnst auch keine post?


----------



## Ravolos (16. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Und du bist der gleiche. Fanboy pur! Sagt zu allem ja und amen.



Wieso zocke ich dann kein WoW mehr? WoTlK war besser, Cata ist kacke. Da war BC ja noch besser!
Auch in Rift ist nicht alles perfekt, aber ich bin denke ich toleranter als Du.



> Wenn du das als Intelligenz verkaufen willst, na dann gute Nacht. Ich bezeichne es als was anderes.



Will ich nicht. Ich habe Dich im Gegensatz zu Dir hier nicht persönlich angegriffen und derart beleidigt. Gruß an ZAM von dieser Stelle
Für mein Diplom und einen gut bezahlten Job hat's zumindest gereicht, obwohl Du ja meine Toleranz und Allgemeinverhalten etwas anderes einschätzt.



> Außerdem geht es hier doch genau darum, dass Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, die angeboten werden, nicht funktionieren. Wieso das hier jetzt als grundloses Meckern verkauft wird, weiß ich auch nicht.



Bei *DIR* funktionieren sie nicht! Bei vielen anderen schon. Du verallgemeinerst hier Dein Problem.



> Aber wie schon oben gesagt: mit manchen Leuten kann man machen, was man will.



Warum wechsle ich dann sooft meine MMO's / Games, wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt und poste in entsprechenden Foren darüber?
Aber wenn Du meinst 

Viel Spass noch, bin mal in der Sonne


----------



## ctullhu (16. April 2011)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil^^ Ich schrieb das es hunderte betrifft und nicht alle. Also Tu Dir selbst den gefallen Lesen-->Denken-->Schreiben. Wirkt Wunder.
> ctullhu sei glücklich das es Dich nicht betrifft wie Du aber den Kommentaren entnehmen kannst bin ich nicht der einzigste und wenn Du die Foren auch von Trion studieren würdest, wärste etwas schlauer^^



im trion forum werde ich aber nicht so unterirdisch schlecht geflamed, das ist langweilig da, weil die masse da erst denkt und dann editiert und den post dann nicht ganz so hilflos und auf krampf als flameversuch abschickt.
 aber mein job bringt ja auch vorteile. anruf bei nem kumpel von paypal.
solche probleme treten (zumeisst) auf, wenn paypal-acc frisch sind und bankkonto nicht oder erst frisch verifiziert ist. viele vergessen, dass paypal erst mal einen betrag aufs konto überweist und man den eingeben muss als sicherheitsabfrage.
dann kann es passieren, dass paypal die ersten 3-5 payments über tan laufen lässt.
trion kann dafür nichts, die haben paypal als zahlungsdienstleister und mitm klick aufs paypal-logo ist trion raus aus der sache.
nochmal: so ärgerlich es ist, dass trion kein elv anbietet... der paypal-stress liegt irgendwo bei paypal, bzw. sitzt 30cm vor dem monitor 
insoweit habe ich mich zumindest mal mehr als im forum schlau gemacht, kerlchen, also lasse bitte auch diese wirklich grottenhaften versuche, mich anzumachen, ja ?


----------



## Hotwiesel (16. April 2011)

ctullhu, ich lass mich ungern als Dummkopf oder als närrischer Trottel hinstellen, der sich vor langeweile alles ausdenkt^^ In meinem alter hat man lange gelernt erst zu denken und dann zu reagieren. Es ist so wie in meinem Eröffnungs Tread beschrieben. Einfach mal sich mit "Ravna" im Offi.- Forum erkundigen Mach Dir selbst die Mühe und recherchiere mal etwas.

Liebe Grüße

P.S.: Da hier überwiegend nur Flames und nicht sinnvolle Antworten erscheinen sollte dieser Tread wieder geschlossen und gelöscht werden! Bei der Community ist es Sinnlos überhaupt irgend ein Kommentar zu hinterlassen!


----------



## ctullhu (16. April 2011)

ich habe dich weder als dummkopf, noch als trottel bezeichnet und wenn du wirklich in einem alter bist, wo du das so genau recherchierst, dann solltest du auch weise genug sein, nicht gleich loszuballern 
wie erwähnt, scheint das problem bei paypal oder beim user vor dem bildschirm zu liegen. man beachte das oder, es sind zwei möglichkeiten, von denen keine dummheit o.ä. impliziert, sondern maximal unerfahrenheit.
die andere lösung zeigt deutlich auf den dienstleister, welcher nicht trion ist.
im forum steht viel dazu, angeblich geht paypal nur mit cc (was blödsinn ist, mein paypal geht über cc, weils der chef zahlt, paypal meiner frau ist mit bank verknüpft, weil die es selber zahlt).
von der gesamten gilde (ca. 50 mann) hat einer ein problem mit paypal gehabt, da wurde bei paypal gemailt, bei trion gemailt, tag später ging es.
da macht natürlich der ton die musik.

zu gametimecards. habe ich im real-markt um die ecke gesehen, bei edeka ebenso. bei gamesload gibt es die sogar online in sekunden. nachteil ist natürlich, dass die teurer sind als ein abo, aber als lösung bietet sich sowas kurzfristig an.
wer nun ganz gefrustet ist, der kann sich bei z.b. wirecard eine kreditkarte als prepaid besorgen. (wobei ich meine auch nur habe, weil sie von der firma kommt, sonst hätte ich selber keine, ich mag paypal.)

insoweit ist es natürlich scheisse, wenn die zahlung nicht funzt und natürlich hat keiner bock, für fehler anderer alternativen zu suchen. genaugenommen ist das sogar ein wenig frech, kein elv anzubieten, wo deutschland nunmal auch eine nicht geringe anzahl von zahlenden accounts hat. das ging schließlich schon (auch mit einigen problemen) schon zu daoc-zeiten, wobei da der französische dienstleister eher probleme mit den ccs hatte 

deswegen hier so hochzugehen ist aber auch nicht wirklich richtig


----------



## Ravolos (16. April 2011)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> ]Es ist so wie in meinem Eröffnungs Tread beschrieben. Einfach mal sich mit "Ravna" im Offi.- Forum erkundigen



Gerade beim Telefonieren mit Leuten vom meist Firstlevel-Support bin ich sehr vorsichtig geworden, was man dabei wirklich als offiziellen Fakt annehmen darf. Wie halt in meinem Beispiel bei Telekom und T-DSL. T-DSL : Wir sind nicht die Telekom! Das ist ne ganz andere Firma! Aber Beide : Die anderen sind schuld und außerdem ist das nicht möglich, was Sie wollen. Nach 3 Monaten ruft man noch mal genervt an und hat auf einem eine nette kompetente Person dran und auf einmal geht's doch!
Auch "Blueposts" sind manchmal schlichtweg falsch bzw. unvollständig, da diese Leute nicht immer zu 100 % informiert sind.


Ich habe ingame Posts im Chat gelesen, dass es bei vielen auch mit Paypal ohne Kreditkarte klappt. Von mir aus kann ich das nicht beurteilen, da ich im letzten Moment doch noch auf eine Prepaidkreditkarte gewechselt habe.

Du hast hier auch im Gegensatz zu manchen anderen doch noch recht sachlich argumentiert ...

Wäre noch gut zu wissen, was Du nun machst? Gamecard? Mit Rift deswegen aufhören?


----------



## ctullhu (16. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Gerade beim Telefonieren mit Leuten vom meist Firstlevel-Support bin ich sehr vorsichtig geworden, was man dabei wirklich als offiziellen Fakt annehmen darf.



kann ich so unterschreiben, first level sind (leider) zumeisst schnell angelernte mitarbeiter, die mit einem wahnsinnigen zeitlimit im nacken kunden bearbeiten.
da ich hauptberuflich die "besseren" supportlines trainiere (besser, weil die eben die kohle für solche trainings ausgeben) sehe ich da die wirklich immensen defizite in punkto ausbildung.
wenn ich glück habe, hört man sogar auf mich 
wir sind da leider an einem punkt, wo der kunde mal mitm hammer rauf muss, denn ohne service geht sowas heutzutage recht fix den bach runter und das müssen die merken.
wem am telefon geholfen wird, der bleibt und vor allem, der lobt die firma dann auch.
wer angepisst ist, geht und sagt das weiter.
(klugscheissmodus off).


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2011)

latosa schrieb:


> äh es giebt amazon usw heutzutage oder bekommst du wo du wohnst auch keine post?



Das Problem (Account gesperrt) habe ich seit gestern - hätte ich die Gamecard noch rechtzeitig zum Event gewollt, hätte ich 13 Euro Versandkosten bezahlen müssen ... Abgesehen davon kostet die Gamecard 15 Euro für 30 Tage, das 6-monatige Abo umgerechnet 9 Euro pro Monat ...


----------



## kramdose (16. April 2011)

ctullhu schrieb:


> im trion forum werde ich aber nicht so unterirdisch schlecht geflamed, das ist langweilig da, weil die masse da erst denkt und dann editiert und den post dann nicht ganz so hilflos und auf krampf als flameversuch abschickt.
> aber mein job bringt ja auch vorteile. anruf bei nem kumpel von paypal.
> solche probleme treten (zumeisst) auf, wenn paypal-acc frisch sind und bankkonto nicht oder erst frisch verifiziert ist. viele vergessen, dass paypal erst mal einen betrag aufs konto überweist und man den eingeben muss als sicherheitsabfrage.
> dann kann es passieren, dass paypal die ersten 3-5 payments über tan laufen lässt.
> ...





@ctullhu wo hat er Dich denn angemacht ??? finde nicht einen Satz in dem er Dich persönlich angemacht hat ???hast wohl an der Steckdose geschlafen?


----------



## Maladin (16. April 2011)

Da es hier sowieso nur noch darum geht, wer wen angemacht hat, schließe ich hier.

Angemahnt wurde ja bereits.

/wink maladin


----------

